# Pressemeldung: Angler Pro Dorsch 2020



## Ruttentretzer (1. Oktober 2019)

Da bin ich mal gespannt, wie und ob dieser Apell gehört wird.

Gruß Ronni


----------



## Riesenangler (1. Oktober 2019)

Mit dem Aufruf, kann man sich auch den Arsch abwischen. Wir alle wissen doch nur zu genau was passiert. In Brüssel stellt man die Ohren und das dazwischen liegende Hirn auf Durchzug. Hauptsache man beschließt frei von jedlicher Sachkenntnis und Logik irgendwas. 
Kommt das Baglimmit von zwei Dorschen, und davon gehe ich aus, hat man dann erfolgreich auch den letzten Angeltourismus, in der Ostsee, getötet.


----------



## MarkusZ (1. Oktober 2019)

Läuft wahrscheinlich eher unter dem Begriff PR der Verbände .

Ich glaube kaum, dass sich die tatsächlich ne entscheidende Wirkung davon versprechen.

Aber immer noch besser als gar nichts zu tun.


----------



## Silvio.i (1. Oktober 2019)

Die Ostseefischer fangen den Großteil ihrer Quote im Feb./März. Da ist es schön einfach. Das werden sie sich nicht nehmen lassen. Dafür ist ihre Lobby zu groß und die der Angler quasi nicht existent.


----------



## basstid (1. Oktober 2019)

Ich finde eine Schonzeit sinnvoll und unterstütze den Vorschlag


----------



## rippi (1. Oktober 2019)

Ich finde es sollte entweder Bag-Limit oder Mindestmaß geben, beides zusammen ist nicht zielführend.


----------



## Aalzheimer (1. Oktober 2019)

rippi schrieb:


> Ich finde es sollte entweder Bag-Limit oder Mindestmaß geben, beides zusammen ist nicht zielführend.



Warum bist Du der Meinung, dass beides zusammen nicht funktioniert? Ich fahre seit sehr vielen Jahren nach Langeland, und das auch trotz des Bag-Limits der beiden letzten Jahre. Wenn man ein wenig mit "Verstand" fischt, und das ist keinem Boardi hier gegenüber persönlich gemeint, hat man es dort im Vergleich zu früheren Zeiten recht schwierig gehabt, in der Gruppe das Gesamtlimit überhaupt zu erreichen (Bei 7 Mann sind das 35 Dorsche am Tag bzw. sogar 49 im letzten Jahr!!). Das hat allerdings auch damit zu tun, das nicht jeder 38cm (das ist dort das Maß) Dorsch einen vor die Omme bekommt, sondern man mit Vernunft an die Sache ran geht. Wenn man ein schönes Dorschfilet für die Küche haben möchte, sollte der Fisch schon Minimum 50cm sein. Und das halte ich zu dem angemessenen Limit von 5-7 Fischen pro Tag durchaus für ein gutes Mindestmaß, welches diesem Räuber gerecht wird. Ähnlich sehe ich das eben auch für den Zander, aber das ist Off-Tropic.

Ich könnte also mit beiden Punkten gut leben. Ein Limit von 2 fände ich allerdings in der Tat sehr hart. Würde mich und meine Gruppe allerdings nicht vom alljährlichen Urlaub abhalten, da wir nicht nur zum Filetieren losfahren. Das diese drastische Einschränkung dann aber der garantierte Todesstoß für den Angeltourismus darstellt, empfinde ich genauso.

Mal schauen was die oberen "ganz Schlauen" entscheiden. Fakt ist, dass wir den Beschluss erfahrungsgemäß eben nur sehr bedingt beeinflussen können.


----------



## punkarpfen (1. Oktober 2019)

Hi, 
ich denke nicht, dass die Pressemitteilung bei der Entscheidungsfindung Einfluss hat. Ich persönlich komme mit dem 7er Baglimit gut klar und angel erst ab April auf Dorsch. Weiterhin haben bei mir maßige Dorsche deutlich über 45cm. Leider gibt es auch Angler, die mit ihrem Angelverein im Februar auf Dorsch angeln möchten. Auch wenn das nicht jedermanns Sache ist, ist das für viele Kutterbetreiber eine wichtige Einnahmequelle. Ich denke allein durch die Unsicherheiten bucht kaum jemand jetzt schon für 2020.


----------



## Deep Down (1. Oktober 2019)

Ihr habt immer noch nicht begriffen, dass es mit diesen ganzen Quotenregelungen und Baglimits nur darum geht, den Statusquo der Fischereiflotten aufrechtzuerhalten. Unsere Fangmöglichkeiten werden nur immer weiter beschnitten und wer glaubt, ohne Widerstand wird das nochmal angehoben oder abgeschafft, der macht sich den Hosenstall mit ner Kneifzange zu! Und dann auch noch freiwillig ne Schonzeit,......einseitig für Angler oder was?  Jawoll, endlich freie Bahn fürs Schleppnetz! Wie dumm muss man sein um nicht abzuraffen, was da gespielt wird!

Diese bloße Pressemeldung dieser Verbände ist Blödsinn und hätten sie sich auch gleich sparen können! Wer nimmt denn von deren  Rumgehampel, Verlautbarungen und   Existenz überhaupt Notiz?


----------



## Georg Baumann (2. Oktober 2019)

@Deep Down: Deine Wortwahl ist zwar nicht meine aber inhaltlich teile ich Deine Meinung. Auch ich könnte zwar gut mit einer Schonzeit leben, aber wir dürfen nicht den Fehler machen, die eigenen Ansichten zum Maßstab für alle zu machen. Die Kernfrage ist: Schadet die anglerische Entnahme den Beständen? Nach allem, was ich dazu gelesen und gehört habe, lautet die eindeutige Antwort: NEIN. Zumindest die 7 Dorsche tun das nicht und werden es auch nicht tun (s. Interview mit Dr. Zimmermann: https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/dem-ostdorsch-gehts-miserabel.347085/) 
Vor dem Hintergrund sind weitergehende Beschränkungen für Angler reiner Populismus und dienen nur dazu, die Quote der Fischer im Verhältnis zu erhöhen bzw. weniger stark zu senken. Diese Ungleichbehandlung ist schlicht ungerecht. Wenn Maßnahmen notwendig sind, sollte erstmal bei den Fischer angesetzt werden - solange, bis eine anteilige Gleichbehandlung vorhanden ist. Erst danach sollten wir über weitere Maßnahmen sprechen. Auch die müssen dann aber bitte für alle gelten.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (2. Oktober 2019)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Vor dem Hintergrund sind weitergehende Beschränkungen für Angler reiner Populismus und dienen nur dazu, die Quote der Fischer im Verhältnis zu erhöhen bzw. weniger stark zu senken. Diese Ungleichbehandlung ist schlicht ungerecht.



Genau so sieht's aus. Ich bin allerdings sehr pessimistisch, was die Perspektive angeht. Angler (und offensichtlich auch Angeltourismus) haben in Deutschland keine Lobby, dazu kommt der Umstand, dass im Gegensatz zu Nachbarländern C&R-Angeln in Deutschland aus den bekannten rechtlichen Gründen nicht beworben/offiziell durchgeführt werden kann.

Und der Raubbau durch die kommerzielle Fischerei geht ja ungebremst weiter. Einfach mal im Strelasund & Bodden-Thread nachlesen:


Silvio.i schrieb:


> So, unser Trip nach Wiek ist Geschichte.
> Wetter und Fänge hätten besser sein können. Wir konnten 3 halbe Tage angeln. Heute wäre auch möglich gewesen, haben es aber wegen mangelnder Fangaussichten seingelassen.
> Donnerstag Nachmittag einen Hechtnachläufer. Aber zumindest die Barsche waren aktiv. Wenn auch nichts dickes.
> Freitag vormittag 3 Hechte 65-75cm. auf Barsch haben wir nicht probiert.
> ...


----------



## rippi (2. Oktober 2019)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Warum bist Du der Meinung, dass beides zusammen nicht funktioniert? Ich fahre seit sehr vielen Jahren nach Langeland, und das auch trotz des Bag-Limits der beiden letzten Jahre. Wenn man ein wenig mit "Verstand" fischt, und das ist keinem Boardi hier gegenüber persönlich gemeint, hat man es dort im Vergleich zu früheren Zeiten recht schwierig gehabt, in der Gruppe das Gesamtlimit überhaupt zu erreichen (Bei 7 Mann sind das 35 Dorsche am Tag bzw. sogar 49 im letzten Jahr!!). Das hat allerdings auch damit zu tun, das nicht jeder 38cm (das ist dort das Maß) Dorsch einen vor die Omme bekommt, sondern man mit Vernunft an die Sache ran geht. Wenn man ein schönes Dorschfilet für die Küche haben möchte, sollte der Fisch schon Minimum 50cm sein. Und das halte ich zu dem angemessenen Limit von 5-7 Fischen pro Tag durchaus für ein gutes Mindestmaß, welches diesem Räuber gerecht wird. Ähnlich sehe ich das eben auch für den Zander, aber das ist Off-Tropic.
> 
> Ich könnte also mit beiden Punkten gut leben. Ein Limit von 2 fände ich allerdings in der Tat sehr hart. Würde mich und meine Gruppe allerdings nicht vom alljährlichen Urlaub abhalten, da wir nicht nur zum Filetieren losfahren. Das diese drastische Einschränkung dann aber der garantierte Todesstoß für den Angeltourismus darstellt, empfinde ich genauso.
> 
> Mal schauen was die oberen "ganz Schlauen" entscheiden. Fakt ist, dass wir den Beschluss erfahrungsgemäß eben nur sehr bedingt beeinflussen können.


Du denkst, du fängst 50 Dorsche und entnimmst 5 Stück, also sind von diesen 50 Dorschen, die du gefangen hast nur 5 aus dem Bestand entfernt. Das ist aber nicht so, von den 50 gefangenen Dorschen, sterben ca. 10-30 Dorsche (inkl. der entnommenen 5), je nach Wassertemperatur, Fangtiefe und Sitz des Hakens.


----------



## torstenhtr (2. Oktober 2019)

Laut [1] liegt die Mortalitätsrate zurückgesetzter Dorsche im Schnitt bei ~11,2%; reines C&R wäre deswegen sicherlich zur Bestandserhaltung Catch&DeepFreeze überlegen. Nur ist der Dorsch ein Spezialfall; die wenigsten Angler würden C&R auf Dorsch angeln. Laut [2] scheint Angeln auf Dorsch hier in Deutschland zu 99% Catch&Kill zu sein. 

Der Hecht ist bspw. ein anderer Fall; hier machen einige Guidingunternehmen durchaus (indirekt) Werbung für das Zurücksetzen von Fischen. Dort scheint ein Baglimit auch niemanden zu stören.

--

[1] https://www.researchgate.net/public...y_of_Atlantic_cod_in_the_recreational_fishery
[2] https://www.uw.is/haskolasetur_vestfjarda/skraarsafn/skra/746/


----------



## fishhawk (2. Oktober 2019)

Hallo,



torstenhtr schrieb:


> liegt die Mortalitätsrate *zurückgesetzter Dorsche* im Schnitt bei ~11,2%;



Ich kenne nur Zahlen, die sich auf Dorsche beziehen, die nach dem Fang abgehakt, zwischengehältert, zu Netzgehegen transportiert und dort über mehrere Tage beobachtet wurden.

Unter "Zurücksetzen" verstehe ich was anderes.

Bin aber auch kein Wissenschaftler.


----------



## torstenhtr (2. Oktober 2019)

Natürlich kann die Messanordnung einen Einfluss auf das Ergebnis haben. In anderen Studien sind ähnliche Zahlen nachlesbar - wenn Schonhaken o.ä. genutzt werden ist die Rate noch kleiner.


----------



## Aalzheimer (2. Oktober 2019)

Fakt ist, das ein 38cm Dorsch mit Schlag auf den Kopf eine wesentlich geringere Überlebenschance hat als ein zurück gesetzter. Studie hin oder her. Und die Schonzeit hatte ich schon auch für den kommerziellen Fischfang gesehen. Aber jetzt weiß ich, warum ich mich so selten an diesen Themen beteilige.


----------



## fishhawk (3. Oktober 2019)

Hallo,



torstenhtr schrieb:


> Natürlich kann die Messanordnung einen Einfluss auf das Ergebnis haben. In anderen Studien sind ähnliche Zahlen nachlesbar - wenn Schonhaken o.ä. genutzt werden ist die Rate noch kleiner.



Könnte mir auch vorstellen, dass die Zahlen noch geringer wären, wenn die Fische unverzüglich in ihre natürliche Umgebung zurückgesetzt würden, statt sie dem Transportstress und den unnatürlichen Haltungsbedingungen auszusetzen.  Ist aber halt nur ne Vermutung und solche "echten" Studien dürften in der Praxis kaum technisch und wirtschaftlich machbar sein.

Ist das mit den Schonhaken empirisch nachgewiesen?  Die Quellen, die ich kenne, sprechen da nur Vermutungen aus, haben aber keine belastbaren Zahlen. Gibt ja durchaus verschiedene Studien an anderen Fischarten, wo z.T. sehr konträre Ergebnisse rauskommen.
Erscheint aber trotzdem durchaus sinnvoll, auf Widerhaken zu verzichten. 

Ebenso könnte durch Verzicht auf Drillinge ggf. die Anzahl der "gerissenen" Dorsche verringert werden.

Muss aber zugeben, dass ich vom Dorschangeln, und speziell vom Kutterangeln, keine Ahnung habe.

Alles nur Vermutungen und Meinungen.


----------



## Wollebre (4. Oktober 2019)

gerade im Nachbarforum gelesen das die EU für 2020 nur 2 Dorsche pro Tag beschlossen hat.

https://forum.angelsport.de/thread/...g-zur-begrenzung-der-täglichen-fangmenge-für/


----------



## Georg Baumann (4. Oktober 2019)

Er hat nur was gehört - so entstehen Gerüchte. Abwarten, die Sitzung kommt doch erst noch. Da ändert sich meist noch viel.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (4. Oktober 2019)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Er hat nur was gehört - so entstehen Gerüchte. Abwarten, die Sitzung kommt doch erst noch. Da ändert sich meist noch viel.



Die gleichen Gerüchte habe ich aus "gut unterrichteten Kreisen" gehört und es würde mich ehrlich nicht wundern, wenn es so käme. Angeln steht in der Prioritätenliste der Entscheider gaaaanz weit hinten.

Aber hoffen wir mal weiter.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (4. Oktober 2019)

Unter der Prämisse, dass die Berufsfischerei auch adäquate Einschränkungen trifft wäre die Entscheidung aus meiner Sicht begrüßenswert.


----------



## fishhawk (4. Oktober 2019)

Hallo,

ich fände es begrüßenswert, wenn Maßnahmen ergriffen würden, um das Ökosystem Ostsee und die dortigen Fischbestände zu retten.

Ob das Baglimit wirklich nen entscheidenden Beitrag liefert oder nur als Feigenblatt dienen soll, kann ich als Laie aus dem Süden nicht beurteilen.


----------



## hecht99 (7. Oktober 2019)

Hallo,

nachdem wir Ende April das letzte Mal an der Ostsee waren und jeder pro Tag um die 3-6 guten Fische hatte waren wir letzten Donnerstag und Freitag mal wieder mit dem Kutter unterwegs. Niemand kommt im Moment mit einigermaßen vernünftigen Fischen überhaupt in die Nähe des Baglimits (zumindest vom Kutter). Jedoch konnte man wirklich schöne Einzelfische fangen, hatte z. B. jeden Tag einen guten 70er und dazu noch einen Ende 50 Anfang 60. Dazu kamen noch einige Mittevierziger. Von dieser Kategorie wurden aber am Donnerstag max. 20 und Freitag max. 12 gefangen, wobei der Kutter voll besetzt war.
Vielleicht ist es der falsche Weg fest auf den 7 Dorschen zu beharren, evtl. sollte man dem ganzen mit 5 Dorschen entgegenkommen?

Unabhängig vom Baglimit können wir einzelnen Angler aber auch einen kleinen Teil dazu beitragen:
Viele kleine Dorsche wurden gefangen, gefühlt waren es 70% auf Beifänger, 20% auf Wurm, 8% auf Pilker (mussten recht groß gewählt werden) und 2% auf Gummi. Auf Beifänger kam glaub ich auf dem ganzen Boot kein vernünftiger Dorsch aus dem Wasser. Vielleicht sollte darauf bestanden werden mit Gummi+Jigkopf und Solopilker zu angeln und auf den Beifang der kleinen verzichtet werden (alle zurückgesetzten kommen eh nicht durch).

Die Dorschmägen waren voll mit Krebsen und Tobis, gerade der oben genannte Punkt mit der Ernährung würde mich interessieren.


----------

